# EN13849 - sicheres Bauteil mit Angabe von MTTF und DC jedoch ohne CCF und PFHd



## m.adler (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss sichere Bauteil einsetzen, welche nur Angaben zu MTTF und DC im Datenblatt bieten.
Da es sich hier um eine 2-kanalige Auswertung handelt ist die CCF-Betrachtung ebenfalls notwendig.

Woher nehme ich die Daten, ich kann/will ja nicht das Bauteil auseinanderschrauben und selber nachschauen....(bewerten könnte ich dies eh nicht)

Das irrwitzige daran... dem handbuch ist eine TÜV-Prüfbescheinigung beigefügt, welches den Einsatz bis PL=e genau mit den Werten erlaubt
PFHd Werte für EN13849 sind nicht angegeben, jedoch für EN62061.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen darf ich die ja nicht übernehmen, da es sich ja um unterschiedliche Bewertungsverfahren handelt.

Danke
M.Adler


----------



## Safety (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
da eine Zertifizierung nach der EN 61062 durchgeführt wurde und ein MTTFd und DC angegeben ist kann man dieses Teil meiner Meinung nach auch bei der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 einsetzen. 
Begründung:
Auch bei der EN 62061 wird eine CCF Betrachtung durchgeführt, also wurde dies bei der Baumusterprüfung auch untersucht. Wichtig ist das Du in der Betriebsanleitung angegeben Daten konsequent umsetzt. Und da die Sicherheitsfunktion noch aus weiteren Teilen besteht auch hier eine CCF Betrachtung durchführst. Allgemein auch die Grundlegenden und Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien nach DIN EN ISO 1349-2 einhalten.


----------



## m.adler (13 Juni 2012)

Soll dies im Umkehrschluss bedeuten ich soll einfach die 65 Punkte hinmogeln und egal ?
Ohne die CCF Betrachtung erhalte ich ja keinen PFHd-Wert der einem PL entspricht.

Für die restlichen Bauteile der SF liegen alle Daten vor, nur für den beschriebenen Fall halt nicht.

Bei einer übernahme des PFHd nach EN62061 ermittelt weigere ich mich zur Zeit, da ich schon häufiger Datenblätter gesehen habe, die einen Unterschied von 10-2 bei Betrachtung nach 13849 und 62061 angegeben haben.

Sollte der PFHd nach 62061 ermittelt, ebenfalls für 13849 gelten, so fände ich einen entsprechenden Hinweis äußerst hilfreich

Gruß
M.Adler


----------



## Safety (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
da gebe ich Dir Recht.
Aber ich bin der Meinung dass für dieses Bauteil der CCF erfüllt ist wenn Du es entsprechend nach Betriebsanleitung einsetzt. Bei der CCF Begründung kann man dies auch so Angeben und das Zertifikat beifügen.


----------

